# Will I need a tune



## slickdj96 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would like to get a CAI for my 06 M6 but I saw somewhere that someone said I would need a tune right away. Is this true? I have put CAI's on my other vehicles before and not had to tune them.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

IMO, a cold air intake doesn't warrant a tune. Long tube headers or a cam on the other hand...


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

:agree


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

no you wont.just No. It wouldn't hurt but I wouldn't waste my time till i did something serious. LT's, heads, cam, the stock computer tune can correct for any problem the cold air kit will do.


----------

